# cube comp in Florida



## calekewbs (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey all, I am attempting to put together a competition in Florida. If all goes to plan, it will be held at the University of Florida. I just need to get a gauge of how many people are interested. So yeah!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 17, 2009)

So ours is off?


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 17, 2009)

same one. I just did a little research. Hopefully, it will be an official comp instead of an unofficial one.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 17, 2009)

Where is university of florida?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 17, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Where is university of florida?



In Gainesville....


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 17, 2009)

it's right outside of gainsville. If you need to look it up. just search for UF in google.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 17, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Where is university of florida?
> ...



are you interested Siraj?


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

hey when will this competition be and how many days is it going to be because i want to find a good competition for my first one!!!!

thanks!
~tanner~


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm still working on those details. First I need to see how many people would be interested in going. can I count you in?


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

yah sure it depends when and where and how much it will cost and what puzzles are going to be solved.....i need to know in the next couple of days or so when it will be so i can plan ahead and be able to go....thanks!!!


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

go ahead and count me in!


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

Count me in, but only possibly. I still would like to know a date soon. But I'm pretty sure I'll go.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

I would love to go, but don't really have a way to get there, I am the only one around Space Coast that gets good enough times to go... You should do it Orlando... so it is closer

I am interested, but doubtfully I would be able to go. I don't think I could ever get my parents to take me.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

hey how do you get free tiles and cubes at cube lagoon....i don't know how to with out doing the offers....could you possibly get me a free one then ship it to me via UPS?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> hey how do you get free tiles and cubes at cube lagoon....i don't know how to with out doing the offers....could you possibly get me a free one then ship it to me via UPS?



you do the offers... Pm me, so not off-topic, and no I could not.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> hey when will this competition be and how many days is it going to be because i want to find a good competition for my first one!!!!
> 
> thanks!
> ~tanner~



Uhmm... wtf?

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009houstonopen.php

You pre-registered for the Houston Open in 2 weeks, are you not going?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> tanner forrest said:
> 
> 
> > hey when will this competition be and how many days is it going to be because i want to find a good competition for my first one!!!!
> ...



Has he gone yet? That doesn't mean it is his first if he goes to one before it, or he might want to go to one closer, and in Florida, it might just be.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > tanner forrest said:
> ...



You guys are talking about possibly having an official competition, there's no way you could have one before the Houston Open. And if he's not going, it would be good to let us know.


----------



## crispy1337 (Jul 17, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I would love to go, but don't really have a way to get there, I am the only one around Space Coast that gets good enough times to go... You should do it Orlando... so it is closer
> 
> I am interested, but doubtfully I would be able to go. I don't think I could ever get my parents to take me.



Hey, hey I resent that statement. I lived in the Space Coast/Brevard County up until a month ago and only moved for school to UCF. I mean a 25-30 average is nothing, but I would have gone to a comp either way.

@calekewbs I emailed you back from you messaging me from CubingUSA, and I would love to go. I just need a date preferably 2-3 weeks in advance to take off work.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

My friend is in his sophomore year this year, he did the same thing. Just learned today that he can solve one too lol... second there I thought you were him, but then saw the average... he can solve it in like a minute and a half, said he got a LL skip for sub-1:00. 

I didn't mean that I was the only one by the way. I meant to say only one I know... didn't read over what I typed. o.o

We are pretty much the same, I have better records according to your sig on the cubes... but barely; 3.08 single on 2x2, LL skip, not sure about averages though... 16.14 LL skip on 3x3, 16.34 full step solve, 21.05 average of 5, done today BTW, 4x4 is barely under 2 minutes, like 1:56 PLL skip, corner parity though, not sure about averages. Megaminx I don't really like.

I would not compete in the 6x6-7x7 if there is one, it takes me forever to do those.


----------



## crispy1337 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol yeah 7 takes me 30 min - an hour because I get bored and distracted too easily. I've actually stop practicing as much since I moved cause work and school have been killing me, so I'm actually back up to around 27 average, but I only do one avg of 5 a day if I'm lucky.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 17, 2009)

I do like 100-150 solves a day... I have nothing to do, can't get a job, don't have a car, can't get to anywhere. 
7 I have only done like one timed solve, 18 minutes, 6 I did in 8. I use my own method for the centers too, it is like an algorithm that switches like 2 centers and leaves the rest of the cube the same. It is very flexible too. You can do this for all cubes too.

I would play my guitar a little more if my high E string didn't break on me.............(playing the intro solo to Foreplay/Longtime by Boston) I am so happy that wasn't violent... that would have hurt


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm heading down to Florida on August 5th for school. So long as it isn't over winter break I'll be there.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah I was thinking sometime around September maybe? Once I get it all figured out I'll get a more exact date.

And with going to Orlando, the only problem is I don't know where we could have the comp at. There is a club at UF devoted to cubing, so I figured they would be happy to host a comp.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 19, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



No, but I used to live in Florida. Someone who lives in FL should know where UF is.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 19, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



lol true i guess. but w/e i'll let it slide lol


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 19, 2009)

I am definitely interested in going. I love cube competitions. I would bring my whole family. People who will be going:

Me (Chris Foster) 
My brother (Jeff Foster) 
My Dad
My Girlfriend (Alicia Craven)


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Hey all, I am attempting to put together a competition in Florida. If all goes to plan, it will be held at the University of Florida. I just need to get a gauge of how many people are interested. So yeah!



Perhaps if you've never even been to an official competition, you are not the right person to be hosting one.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> tanner forrest said:
> 
> 
> > hey when will this competition be and how many days is it going to be because i want to find a good competition for my first one!!!!
> ...


dude i can't go because of when it is not how far away it is....i can't go because fo my big bro's wedding so sorry to dissapoint or not


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jul 26, 2009)

There is so many places you could do it all over Florida, it's just a matter of looking. I'd be interested in going. You could do it in Libraries. Businesses. Halls in Hotels. Universities. A great place to do it would be in Tampa at the University of South Florida. They have a huge campus. With tons of places to be able to do it at.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Bob, if this thing is hosted at UF it will be me hosting it with the help of Ou Chen who you met at Stetson a while back. 
We already had talk about a FL comp after the Horizon Open. So once school starts and me and Hadley are settled in we will talk about hosting the Florida Open. I'll talk to my cube club and we'll see what kinda room we can get. There are many many people who know how to solve a cube at a school as large as UF so with a little advertising I'm sure we would have plenty of people show up. With my favorite GA cubers maybe coming as well as my favorite bigcube bld solver hopefully delegating I think we could do it.


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Hey Bob, if this thing is hosted at UF it will be me hosting it with the help of Ou Chen who you met at Stetson a while back.
> We already had talk about a FL comp after the Horizon Open. So once school starts and me and Hadley are settled in we will talk about hosting the Florida Open. I'll talk to my cube club and we'll see what kinda room we can get. There are many many people who know how to solve a cube at a school as large as UF so with a little advertising I'm sure we would have plenty of people show up. With my favorite GA cubers maybe coming as well as my favorite bigcube bld solver hopefully delegating I think we could do it.



Indeed, I have much more faith in you than someone who has never attended a competition.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 26, 2009)

Well if you guys were already planning on hosting one, I don't really see a point in having two in the same area in a short time span of each other.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jul 26, 2009)

Calekewbs, depending on how old you are, Just work on it and make a competition next summer. You could try USF, And use there Sun Dome it's like an idoor arena that has plenty of space and anyone can book it. And Lofty, Can you keep us updated on the competition status?


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i def will and yeah keep us updated. I dont want to miss outr on this one! lol


----------



## Tyson (Jul 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah i def will and yeah keep us updated. I dont want to miss outr on this one! lol



Probably just, if you'll indulge, allow me to make a very minor note...

If you want to hold a competition, it probably helps your credibility to write proper English.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 1, 2009)

i live in florida now I WILL DEF BE GOING IF THIS GOES THRU


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 1, 2009)

Tyson said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i def will and yeah keep us updated. I dont want to miss outr on this one! lol
> ...



lol I was in a rush to get out the door. :fp I didn't notice I did that. I usually have really good grammar and spelling.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to throw the info out there, I, along with 4-5 others, live in Pensacola, so could make it to any competition in state. 
Now that the Houston Open is done with, Wessley and I are itching for another one


----------



## mstrlunx (Aug 14, 2009)

*really a tournement in florida?!?!?!*

sweet i cant wait, ill see if i can go but if i can ill will deff be going i avg. around 23 seconds so i really hope i can go is it all puzzles or just 2x2x2-7x7x7?


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

Hadley2000, where will you be going to school?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 17, 2009)

brunson said:


> Hadley2000, where will you be going to school?



I don't know about Hadley2000, but Hadley4000 is going to Eckerd College.


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, sorry.  Hadley(2000)*2

St. Pete is nice, I'm considering Tampa/St. Pete if I ever move back to Florida. I'm originally from St. Augustine, but went to school in Gainesville, then Tallahassee.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> Oh, sorry.  Hadley(2000)*2
> 
> St. Pete is nice, I'm considering Tampa/St. Pete if I ever move back to Florida. I'm originally from St. Augustine, but went to school in Gainesville, then Tallahassee.



Did you go to UF?


----------



## elcarc (Aug 18, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Hey all, I am attempting to put together a competition in Florida. If all goes to plan, it will be held at the University of Florida. I just need to get a gauge of how many people are interested. So yeah!



i am, i dont want to travel too far for a comp, ( i live in the jacksonville area)


----------



## brunson (Aug 18, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sorry.  Hadley(2000)*2
> ...


I did, but then transferred to FSU when I got a job at the supercomputing facility there.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



Oh dude, Seminoles suck.


----------



## brunson (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about sports, but their math department kicked UFs ass.  

Plus I got to work on a Cray YMP and a 65535 processor Thinking Machines CM2.


----------



## kennytheman (Aug 28, 2009)

iw ould but im near miami


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2009)

Today we had the first Gator Cube Club meeting. We discussed a lot of things about growing the club and hosting a competition. As of now we have begun planning to have a competition in the fall/winter near the end of the semester but not too close to final exams. We will be able to get a room in the student union on campus and will be able to advertise via the local newspaper. One of the guys in the club, Jeff Goetz, knows someone from Seven Towns so we'll see what they will be willing to sponsor us with. I'll go back and count how many people would be interested in coming from this thread to see what kinda interest we have. We are going to try to make it as big as possible to build our Cube Club and try to build up more comps/interest in the SE. Looks like I'll have to start talking to Chris about when he is available to come down. Get ready for the first University of Florida Open!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 12, 2009)

so do you have any more info yet, mabye about dates, times, etc.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 14, 2009)

No more info yet. I need to find out if/when I can get delegate down here. There are no delegates located in the SE...


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd come.


----------



## mstrlunx (Sep 21, 2009)

ill come can you just message me the date when, and ill go.


----------



## Microminx (Sep 22, 2009)

when you have more info, please post it


----------

